# Giant XTC Composite 2006



## kfinlay (24 Jul 2010)

My mate has one so these and it's not been used much except on roads and some light trails so all very good condition, maybe the odd like scratch or mark but that's it. He's looking to sell it and I'm thinking about buying it for my son. Now being mainly a roadie I'm not sure how much it's worth. He's not sure of a price and and I'm not sure how much to offer. It's all standard and found some info on spec etc at:
http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/reviews/bikes/cyclocross-bikes/giant-xtc-composite-bike/30669.html 
Can you guys help pls? 


TIA


----------



## Cubist (24 Jul 2010)

Hmmm, tough one this. In 2006 this bike was £1250. It was a carbon frame with alu seatpost etc, but some of the componentry is pretty naff by today's standards. (brakes, fork etc)

Having said that it is a lightweight XC frame and would be very upgradable.

I'd be tempted to offer about £250 to £350 for it.


----------



## Muddyfox (25 Jul 2010)

Theres a 2008 model on Bikeradar for £300 at the moment 

Simon 

(Edit) forgot to add Clicky Bit


----------



## kfinlay (25 Jul 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> Theres a 2008 model on Bikeradar for £300 at the moment
> 
> Simon
> 
> (Edit) forgot to add Clicky Bit



Click no work mate - i had a look and a search but couldn't find it - did get some other info. I've offered him £300 and he's thinking about it. Someone offered him £450 last year but it's been used a bit since then. I'm not trying to take the michael but can only offer what I can afford.

cheers for trying


----------



## Muddyfox (25 Jul 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Click no work mate -



It looks like one of the moderators has removed the thread ... it was there this morning 

Simon


----------

